# Is tren really used to cut??



## jyoung8j (Apr 2, 2014)

Has anyone actually lost weight on tren?? My diet is stricter then its ever been with no cheat days and ive been putting on weight since using tren.. everytime I use it I gain wht is the key to dropping weight on this shit??


----------



## TheBlob (Apr 2, 2014)

Have you been mea s uring your midsection? Are you sure the weight you are putting on is fat? Further have you been dieting for a while? With myself when I diet my body likes to stop dropping fat quickly and I either need to cut more calories or eat more food for a bit and then diet again?


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 2, 2014)

You running the same macros while on tren as you were before it? Or are you in a caloric deficit?


----------



## JAXNY (Apr 2, 2014)

I used tren and HGH last spring and burned fat really fast. You can still gain weight as long as its muscle weight. 
What else were you taking with the tren?
Imo you should not skip your cheat day. Your cheat day is beneficial for a few reasons. 
Keeps your body from plateau as far as burning fat. For one reason.


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 2, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> I used tren and HGH last spring and burned fat really fast. You can still gain weight as long as its muscle weight.
> What else were you taking with the tren?
> Imo you should not skip your cheat day. Your cheat day is beneficial for a few reasons.
> Keeps your body from plateau as far as burning fat. For one reason.



^^^ THIS ^^^ re: cheat / refeed day. IME it def keeps your metabolism stoked and helps to avoid plateaus in fat loss.


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 2, 2014)

TheBlob said:


> Have you been mea s uring your midsection? Are you sure the weight you are putting on is fat? Further have you been dieting for a while? With myself when I diet my body likes to stop dropping fat quickly and I either need to cut more calories or eat more food for a bit and then diet again?



x2x...

is your waist getting bigger??  Do you look a little bloated/fatter ??  describe your body changes.


----------



## DarksideSix (Apr 2, 2014)

Well lets take a look at what Tren is used for.......they give it to cattle to make sure they keep their weight during transport as they don't eat as much.  No matter how many times I've taken tren, I cannot lose weight on it.  If your goal is to drop actual body weight, then drop the tren.  if your goal is to drop body fat then don't worry about it.  you may gain 10lbs but you can be sure as hell that 10lbs is muscle.  Tren will also cut you up nice over time and drop the body fat.  

Tren is a love/hate relationship with me, as I don't like putting on the extra weight, but I cut up pretty ****ing nice on it regardless so it's all checks and balances.


----------



## jyoung8j (Apr 2, 2014)

Running test 600mg tren e 400mg and clen 50mcg.. calories have went from 3100 coming down to 2800.. 300 p 200c 85f I have a refeed of carbs around 300g but its all good food.. idk I feel smaller clothes fit way looser idk guess mayb im gaining muscle just frustrating when someone is tracking ur weight loss..lol just thought it help me keep muscle I have but drop weight.. I cant afford to go up..


----------



## Yaya (Apr 2, 2014)

Both............

I gain muscle but burn fat on tren...I end up weighing more


----------



## jyoung8j (Apr 2, 2014)

Guess if its muscle then im ok with it.. ppl ask me if im gaining and they look at me dumb when I say im cutting for a show.. my bud was like u look bigger then last wk and ur arms r insane.. I just ignore it cuz I dnt see it..


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 2, 2014)

That's why they give it to cows because they grow muscle off little amounts of calories/food. 

The one time i had anxiety from tren i was only eating one maybe two meals a day and still getting bigger.


----------



## jyoung8j (Apr 3, 2014)

Yea just trying keep diet same as usual eating normal times and watching to see wht happens.. idk guess getting on scale for next for next 12-14 wks is a waste..lol


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 3, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> I used tren and HGH last spring and burned fat really fast. You can still gain weight as long as its muscle weight.
> What else were you taking with the tren?
> Imo you should not skip your cheat day. Your cheat day is beneficial for a few reasons.
> Keeps your body from plateau as far as burning fat. For one reason.



X2



NbleSavage said:


> ^^^ THIS ^^^ re: cheat / refeed day. IME it def keeps your metabolism stoked and helps to avoid plateaus in fat loss.



X3



DarksideSix said:


> Well lets take a look at what Tren is used for.......they give it to cattle to make sure they keep their weight during transport as they don't eat as much.  No matter how many times I've taken tren, I cannot lose weight on it.  If your goal is to drop actual body weight, then drop the tren.  if your goal is to drop body fat then don't worry about it.  you may gain 10lbs but you can be sure as hell that 10lbs is muscle.  Tren will also cut you up nice over time and drop the body fat.
> 
> Tren is a love/hate relationship with me, as I don't like putting on the extra weight, but I cut up pretty ****ing nice on it regardless so it's all checks and balances.



X....do you not want to get too bulky and that's why you don't want the extra weight or is there some other reason? I'm curious bc I'm one that doesn't want too much mass but am trying tren. I still have 'cap room' so to speak so not too worried for now but in the future after possibly several tren runs.


----------



## JAXNY (Apr 3, 2014)

jyoung8j said:


> Running test 600mg tren e 400mg and clen 50mcg.. calories have went from 3100 coming down to 2800.. 300 p 200c 85f I have a refeed of carbs around 300g but its all good food.. idk I feel smaller clothes fit way looser idk guess mayb im gaining muscle just frustrating when someone is tracking ur weight loss..lol just thought it help me keep muscle I have but drop weight.. I cant afford to go up..



Jyoung8j,  you have got to expect to gain some weight with this stack. how could you not. when cutting bro, dont mind the scale, ... pay attention to the mirror. 
as long as you are burning fat,... pack on all the muscle weight you can, at least that is my thinking. 
I think that you burn fat better with tren A than you do with tren E.  its possible that you could go higher on your clen depending on how you feel, ive taken mine up over 100mcg in the past. 
    if your clothes are looser like you say and your gaining weight i think you're on the right track, unless your goal is to drop body weight for some reason?
 how much weight have you gained?


----------



## TheBlob (Apr 3, 2014)

This kinda crap your going through totally gives me anxiety..lol.. I used to be like 35% bodyfat and when I see the scale climb when on cycle my ptsd kicks in and I start wondering whats going wrong (I was supposed to be cutting!) But I just keep a waist measurement now.. Saves my nerves


----------



## jyoung8j (Apr 3, 2014)

Well had it stuck in my head a certain weight to do a show.. so I guess I truly wont kno till im close to the end... im totally cool with gaining more muscle my ultimate goal one day is to b in 200lb range at 6-8% so got a way to go.. ive put on about 5lbs which isnt much but when uve been dropping 1.5 wk u dont like tht sight.. ill just have to watch the mirror instead..ive tried tren a and wasnt impressed thts y I tried e this time.. ive noticed strength climbing so tht usually has good out come..


----------



## JAXNY (Apr 3, 2014)

what was your weight and BF% when you started and where do you stand now?


----------



## jyoung8j (Apr 3, 2014)

Lol u kno I havent checked it in awhile.. was 228 and 18% at end of jan.. now im 191-193.. but i can fit in clothes I was wearing at 185 and can see abs.. so guess f the scale and look in mirror...idk listening to u guys made me calm down lol thx bros


----------



## JAXNY (Apr 3, 2014)

when cutting as long as your BF% is dropping let that scale climb all it wants. if you can see the results in the mirror you're doing good. 
tren is going to preserve muscle mass well and add some. you just have to watch your water retention on the test.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 3, 2014)

tren for me is more of a recomp cutting compound..just how it worked for me..some say they gain mass.I did gain very hard lean muscle bits not a mass builder in anyway imo..build with deca cut with tren is my way of doing things


----------



## Azog (Apr 3, 2014)

Strong stealth brag JY hahaha. Losing fat and gaining enough muscle for it to show on a scale is a problem we ALL love! Don't focus on the scale. The scale is a garbage instrument on it's own. The mirror and pics are the best way to gauge progress IMO.


----------



## jyoung8j (Apr 3, 2014)

Thx guys.. I actually posed for my girl last night first time in months all she said was a smile and wow.. so must b working..lol


----------

